# ISO cup/bottle that really pours



## davelbarton (Aug 23, 2012)

OK, this seems basic, but I just don't know of a product that really does what I want it to do.  Does anyone know of a cup (measuring cup or just cup), or squeeze bottle, or anything that can really pour at multiple rates, from drop by drop to steady stream, and not drip all over the place?  I made homemade mayonnaise today, and tried using a plastic squeeze bottle for the oil, and it dripped and went all over the place.  I am now officially a frustrated puppy.

It seems simple, but I don't have a cup that, when pouring multiple times, single drops or small amounts, doesn't drip.  The more times you pour from it the more the darned things drip.  So seriously, I know it is basic: does anyone know of a cup or bottle or anything else that really can pour without dripping?

Thank you.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 23, 2012)

Can you try a liquor pour top?  They have metal and plastic ones.  The metal ones have a rubber gasket, you shove them into a bottle.   I use one for my dish soap that I keep in a glass bottle, and one for olive oil.  They also make them with little flaps that cover the opening.

I was a bartender for years, and this was the most drip-proof method.


----------



## GLC (Aug 23, 2012)

This is the same problem as the common coffee maker pots that always seem to drip coffee down the outside of the pot. The problem lies in the kind of blunt lip that is found on the glass pots. The lip is just fired to roundness. The physics were worked out in detail only in the last few years. 

The problem does not happen with pots that have sharp edged lips, such as metal percolators or the better kind of drip pots found in restaurants where the lip is metal and so is sharp. It's illustrated below:







So, Pyrex type glass measuring cups have problems. If you want a cup that will pour slowly or fast without liquid getting all over, look for a thin or sharp metal or plastic lip. Plastic is a better bet than glass, because glass is almost always fire polished to a blunt edge.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 23, 2012)

*Ms*



Dawgluver said:


> Can you try a liquor pour top?  They have metal and plastic ones.  The metal ones have a rubber gasket, you shove them into a bottle.   I use one for my dish soap that I keep in a glass bottle, and one for olive oil.  They also make them with little flaps that cover the opening.
> 
> I was a bartender for years, and this was the most drip-proof method.



+1

I have one of these for all the oils and vinegars I use the most. They work great.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 23, 2012)

For precision you can buy a squeeze bottles that you have to cut the opening/tip yourself. I used to get them from our hardware suppliers for glue. You can poke a small hole or larger one depending on viscosity/rate.


----------



## davelbarton (Aug 23, 2012)

@Dawgluver: that is a great idea.  It's one of those ideas that make me slap my head and say, "Oh, of course!  Why didn't I think of that?"  Thank you!  I'll try it and let you know how it goes.

@GLC: Thank you *so* much for the analysis.  I love real facts about the mechanisms involved.  I appreciate it more than I can say.

@GotGarlic and @4meandthem: thanks so much for the replies and the interest!  I actually have ideas now!

My first post and I have solid information before the evening is over.  What a great board!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome to DC!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 23, 2012)

Is the rubber gasket actually rubber? I find that rubber disintegrates when exposed to oil. I can't count the number of rubber spatulas I have had to throw away because the mayo didn't get washed off soon enough. Now I use the silicone ones.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 23, 2012)

It's tight up against the bottle, mine are all at least 10 years old.  No deteriorating yet!  It might be something other than rubber.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 25, 2012)

Welcome to DC Dave


----------

